# General > Birdwatching >  Three Birds Today

## r.rackstraw

Turtle Dove (an infrequent visitor to Caithness), Blackbird and Wood Pigeon obligingly lined up to have their photo taken today.

----------


## Liz

What a great photo!  :Grin:

----------

